# WOW...Now this is F1



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

I think there is a line in terms of banning technology in F1. I do not want F1 to become NASCAR with their push-rods, carburators, and solid axles.

Squential shifter is perfectly alright for me. We should remember, F1 is not about the driver, it is a series for the constructors.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Heaven forbid F1 becomes like NASCAR but I do think more emphasis should be put on the driver. A constructors championship is just not very exciting to watch.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Shame about Montoya spinning off, can't believe he said 'sh*t happens' during the press conference, Bernie will probably be having a word with him about that. 

Where did the Minardi's start from, the grid or the pits?

I believe, according to the rules they should have started from the pits, but I am not sure they did.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

One of the Minardis(Verstappen?) started from the pitlane. I think the other started on the grid. I don't know why.


----------

